# Rome 1 noch empfehlenswert?



## timbu884 (10. Mai 2018)

Was würdet ihr einem total wars Einsteiger empfehlen?
Ist total wars rome 1 gut gealtert oder lieber mit einem moderneren Titel?


----------



## golani79 (10. Mai 2018)

Hol dir doch Rome 2 - vlt. sogar mit Attilla.
Shogun 2 ist auch nicht schlecht und was noch ziemlich gut ankommt, ist auch Total War Warhammer.

Die älteren Teile, wie Medieval 2, Empire, etc. sind eigentlich auch alle recht gut, aber in der KI gibt es halt schon spürbare Unterschiede.


----------



## timbu884 (10. Mai 2018)

Das bedeutet die ki bei rome 2 ist besser als bei medievel 2 oder rome 1?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Mai 2018)

Ich würde es persönlich schon mal wieder spielen. Ob es was für Einsteiger ist, ist fraglich. Vielleicht schaust du dir mal ein par YT Videos an, gibt ja genügend davon.


----------



## timbu884 (10. Mai 2018)

Und ist die ki da besser als bei rome 2?


----------



## Javata (10. Mai 2018)

Mein Liebling der Reihe war Empire. Wenn du eins ohne Schusswaffen sucht auf jeden Fall Shogun 2. Und Rome 1 ist defenitiv besser als Rome 2 meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## timbu884 (10. Mai 2018)

Bei Shogun mag ich das setting nicht


----------



## golani79 (10. Mai 2018)

KI ist mMn in den neuen Teilen definitiv besser.


----------



## timbu884 (10. Mai 2018)

Dann sind die alten Teile wohl raus.
Ich war nur unsicher bei rome 2 wegen der schlechten ki.


----------



## timbu884 (10. Mai 2018)

Ist denn bei Empire die ki besser?


----------



## golani79 (11. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube, du versteifst dich zu sehr auf die KI.

Hol dir halt einfach nen Total War Titel, der dich vom Setting her anspricht und du wirst ziemlich sicher deinen Spaß daran haben.

Eine perfekte KI hast in keinem der Spiele.


----------

